# URGENT: LG-c800g Looping phone, will not remain connected to PC.



## horsethief (Nov 22, 2012)

LG-c800g "Eclypse(Canada)" "MytouchQ(USA)" boot/ restore loop

I've been scouring the internet for the past few days after attempting to flash a custom rom and my phone dying halfway through the install, causing it now to loop.

Pattern is as follows on startup:

Just pressing the power button -
LG Logo for five seconds
black screen
unpackaging animation for five seconds, freezes
black screen
LG Logo indefinitely

Pressing Volume Down, Qwerty A and Qwerty F while pressing power-
blacklit screen for five seconds
black screen
unpackaging animation for five seconds, freezes
black screen
blacklit screen indefinitely.

_____________________________________

Now, I have obtained the original KDZ rom to flash to the phone using their program, but my issue is keeping the phone connected to my pc long enough to install the flash rom update. When I plug it in in both instances, it abruptly disconnects in direct coincidence with the unpackaging animation freezes and no longer recognizes the phone as plugged in. I have the correct drivers installed and the LG Modem disabled.

Please help, 

Frantic Boy.


----------

